# Confused about "goat hay"



## WHFarms (Aug 19, 2011)

The goats don't really like the coastal hay that I have for my horses so I decided to look for hay for them specifically.  Most of the "goat hay" the I've been seeing says it has johnson grass in it; however, the book that I goat and read repeatedly says johnson grass is poisonous?  *confused*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 19, 2011)

Johnson grass can contain toxic amounts of hydocyanic acid if it was in any way damaged by say drought, being stepped on by animals, or a frost.  It could be fine but it depends on the conditions and care during growing and processing it but Purdue University rates it EXTREMELY toxic to livestock http://www.vet.purdue.edu/toxic/bytox1.htm.  They go on to say that the cyanide levels in dried Johnson grass are low and animals that graze or browse on the live plant are more susceptible.  

One of the other issues with this plant though is that unlike other toxic plants, the amount that would need to be consumed before becoming lethal is widely variable because it depends on the level of acid that had built up in the plant.  One plant may have only a little and another, as reported by some cattle farmers, can contain so much that just one mouthful will take down a cow.


----------



## elevan (Aug 19, 2011)

People will label hay as "goat hay" because it's weedy generally.

I use an orchard grass / clover / alfalfa blended hay for my goats.  Depends on where you are though on what's available in your area.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 19, 2011)

We use an orchard or timothy mix, 2nd cutting or later. To add alfalfa we purchase straight alfalfa bales and add it to the feeders when the does are nursing.


----------



## WHFarms (Aug 19, 2011)

We drove all the way to Missouri from Texas to get horse hay and I did pick up a "grass" hay from there, just a bale, and the goats LOVE it, it has wider stemmed "hay" in it.  The horse hay has timothy/alfalfa mix, so I hope they like that as well.  Was planning on getting alfalfa, but only after I research whether they need it prior to delivery or just after and does the buck need it at all ... still things to learn, not enough time to learn it all!


----------



## Goatmasta (Aug 19, 2011)

the type of hay you feed, IMO depends on if you are giving a ration of grain or not.  see my blog "feeding adult goats"


----------



## Julie_A (Aug 21, 2011)

I fed perennial peanut hay and Bahia last year. They did just fine with it.


----------

